# EXTREMELY simple drop checker



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

ok, so this is what you need:

water bottle, preferebly a one which is wide at the top. ( i used a 2 liter bottle) 

small vial, smaller than the openning of the waterbottle

aquariam safe glue

cuttign knife which can cut plastic (the waterbottle)

sucker

sand paper.

how to build:

1) take the waterbottle and cut off the top, throw the rest of the bottle away

2) take the cap off, and stick the sucker to it, while that is drying, sand the other part of what you have cut.

3)glue the vial to part 2 ( NOT the cap) and leave it to dry

wait 24Hours

4) put the pieces back togather, and POOF, you have a dropchecker!!! almost for free!!!


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Pictures would be nice.

Now about the sucker..... doesn't it dissolve once in the tank??

bob


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

no, i used a filter one, and why should it?


----------



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

Tikulila said:


> no, i used a filter one, and why should it?


Because some assume "sucker" was candy, aka a lollipop. The picture cleared that up.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

ah, ok. good.

Update:

working good and holding, tomarrow ill add the solution ( if ill be successful at making it...)


----------



## mike dunagan (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for sharing will have to try this out.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

no problem, 

by the way, where can i order bromothymol blue, i have the 4dkh solution


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

This is good -- using the bottle top & cap solves the problem of replacing the solution. Nice!


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

yep. i had a heard time till i found that idea.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

EXTREMELY ugly drop checker

I would rather spend the $5 for a "pretty" one

I admire your ingenuity, but its not for me
I love a good DIY project...and I especially love saving money

but I think id rather do it via DIY CO2 reactor...DIY light hood/canopy...DIY stand....DIY hardscapes...DIY substrate...or DIY ferts

the money saved here just doesnt entice me enough for the finished product...i want my tank to look like a piece of art


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Some people have breeding and grow-out tanks for which a cheap, or temporary, drop checker is very appropriate.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

if you say its ugly, as you wish...

but for people who dont have fish shops, and anything like that near the (me) you have to use what you have...


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

killacross said:


> I would rather spend the $5 for a "pretty" one


Where can you get a pretty one for $5??

Bob


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ an online auction and shopping website in which people and businesses buy and sell a broad variety of goods and services worldwide


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i bought my 2 from there (~year ago)...china or malaysia- direct of course (cant remember)...but you do see them state side, just takes a little patience

for a grow out tank...Id eyeball it...in my grow out tank I overdo everything (high light, CO2, ferts)...in my reg. tank I go for pretty and stable


----------



## Formzero (May 10, 2011)

killacross said:


> ^^ an online auction and shopping website in which people and businesses buy and sell a broad variety of goods and services worldwide
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> i bought my 2 from there (~year ago)...china or malaysia- direct of course (cant remember)...but you do see them state side, just takes a little patience
> ...


yah, hella $5 dollar for an international item... the title says *EXTREMELY* simple drop checker.


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

i made my diy drop checker at the beggining,,, but at last i purchased one, it wasnt so effictive and to buy one is not expensive


----------



## Formzero (May 10, 2011)

yes, but the TS mentioned that "some aqua needs" may not be available at their local petstore. considering if you'd order one online, the shipping would cost more than the item paid.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

Tikulila said:


> if you say its ugly, as you wish...
> 
> but for people who dont have fish shops, and anything like that near the (me) you have to use what you have...





Formzero said:


> yes, but the TS mentioned that "some aqua needs" may not be available at their local petstore. considering if you'd order one online, the shipping would cost more than the item paid.


I just happened to come back across this thread...and I stand by my statement, though I admit it was a little mean
I JUST went by eBay to price a drop checker...are you serious that you cant spend $8 (not the $5 I mentioned but) for a simple drop checker? were not talking high end GLA or ADA stuff that costs like $30 a pop. Shipping really isnt a problem if you know where/when to order, they run free shipping promotions all the time at some of the bigger sites...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-CO2-Gl...ultDomain_0&hash=item25622ac2f7#ht_3155wt_938

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-pH-Test-Dro...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a0b399d76#ht_1131wt_905

or if you need multiples...theyre 3 for $3/ea!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Glass-...338?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25628a2bf2

and making the 4dKH solution isnt that hard if you take your time to do it right... baking soda + distilled water
...I rarely shop at my LFS because the small store is too pricey and the big box store carries crap

use the INTERNET for your goods and just be a little patient as it arrives to your doorstep...instant gratification is fun...but sometimes over priced/rated


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This ISTA drop checker isn't the cheapest at $13.50 shipped, but it is said to be a very good one. With its white background it is easy to read. GLA used to carry them, but they are out of stock at the moment.


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

I like your idea. Likely fun to build and useful at least in non-display tanks.

Better to have some practical means to get an idea of dissolved CO2 levels than not.

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

Tikulila said:


> no problem,
> 
> by the way, where can i order bromothymol blue, i have the 4dkh solution


pH reagents that read below pH 7.0 and turn green in that area and then turn yellow as they get close to pH 5.5 are made of it. Examples: API FW low range pH, Tetra FW pH...

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

yes, obviasly you can but on the internet, about everything.

but i am a 14 YO, unlike you, i cant just go click on an item and buy it...

and thanks for the comment pepetj.


----------



## gwenschuck75 (May 25, 2011)

I've taken note of this. This is quite simple I think I will be able to pull it off.

Thanks!


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Pretty inventive. nice work. Is there still a solid demand for these things?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

frankly I do not know how I did without one...Oh yeah I remember....I murdered alot of fish & until I got a drop checker I was a repeat offender...LOL


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Tact..... It's helpful. This would be a good drop checker for a grow out tank, but maybe not a show tank. I like how easy it is to make it with no special parts, great idea!


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey I like these threads though although ugly if someone doesn't have a drop checker or is waiting for one to come in these would hold you over in a pinch


----------

